
Porn trolling mastermind Paul Hansmeier gets 14 years in prison - _JamesA_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/06/porn-trolling-mastermind-paul-hansmeier-gets-14-years-in-prison/
======
AnimalMuppet
Porn trolling, lawsuit baiting, court process abusing, lying, forging (seems
like I'm missing a few) Paul Hansmeier has pled guilty, and sentenced to 14
years. Good.

Only one thing bugs me - he's reserved the right to appeal part of it. Anyone
know what that's about?

